# six pack advice needed



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

hi guys, i train abs once pw, crunches, v-sits, leg raises and on the ab board with 5kg on my chest, i have a 4 pack, im having trouble reveiling the bottom abs, ive been on a lean diet months now, very low body fat, can someone give me good advices on getting the bottom 2, exercises etc? :confused1:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm the same...

Have to tense my stomach to see them though, need to get rid of the extra weight around there. Lots of crunches for me!

Be intrested on a reply to this :whistling:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet more , weighted leg raises for low reps


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep up the good work, but remember your genetics will have the last say.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Dieting would be fine, but i'm not over weight.

I'm about spot on, more training? bigger abs?

Fvck knows!

My theory on it at the minute is train hard, the rest will come


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Reverse crunches supersetted with half sits.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

w3lly said:


> Dieting would be fine, but i'm not over weight.
> 
> I'm about spot on, more training? bigger abs?
> 
> ...


Am not saying your fat , but you have to be very lean to see all your abs . I doubt training them more will get them bigger


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Everyone has a 6 pack, it's just how much bodyfat you have to reveal them, get running!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

More cardio mate. The bottom abs are usually the last ones to come through as that's where most lads hold the last bit of fat. I'm in the same boat as you at the moment so have upped my fasted cardio


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Try intermittent fasting and reduce the cardio to low intensity only during the fast.

works very well for getting those calories down but not feeling 'starved' (as you can eat more in one sitting).


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Last time I saw my abs proper I was 70kg, 85kg at the moment, it's down to body fat.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

w3lly said:


> Have to tense my stomach to see them though,


We all do. The cover models of Men's Health may be smiling, but they ain't relaxing...


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

may want to look into yohimbine.. worked very well for my mate.. & i'm seeing a difference also. you're body is going to try its hardest to hold onto the last bits of fat so patience is a virtue


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Revealing the ab's so that you have a clear six pack requires bodyfat to be no higher than around 8% for most people - this is not easy to get to for many people and requires dedicated cutting and a lot of patience. Once there however, maintaining the condition is not as difficult as getting there if your eating habits are fairly disciplined.

Is not just about cutting the fat of course - working the abs to bring the muscle size up a little does also help.


----------

